# Make up recs Willa Holland



## cejr15 (Dec 23, 2007)

I always liked how Willa Holland's make up looked when the O.C was on.  Any suggestion on what mac products that would match this look?  I've added some pics below.

The O.C. Pictures & Photos

The O.C. Pictures & Photos

http://www.teenhollywood.com/wallpap...-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 24, 2007)

i know she wear MAC eyeliner


----------



## cejr15 (Dec 24, 2007)

Bump.....anyone?


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 27, 2007)

She wears 

Chanel Pro Lumiere Professional Finish makeup SPF 15 in Cool Beige
Givenchy Magic Khol Eyeliner Pencil in White 
Stila Rouge Pot in Jasmine


----------

